

The Census Bureau's data file  - hhm
http://blog.plover.com/2008/01/29/

======
bayareaguy
Yes census data is interesting when you dig into it. There are thousands of
columns and the schema definition itself is hundreds of pages long.

The interactive site is easier for most people who just want quick answers.

\- <http://factfinder.census.gov/home/saff/main.html>

